# need help: how to screen print your own plastisol transfers?



## mike13 (Feb 22, 2007)

i have recently got a 4 station screen printer lots of screens and a conveyer dryer i dont know anything about all this but want to learn how to make plastisol transfers i have every thing i need but the knowlege to use it i need to know stuff like what kind of paper to use the ink or any chemicals i might need to start trying if there is any help i can get i would appretiate it thank you mike


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: need help*

These articles should be helpful:

Printing Plastisol Transfers

International Coatings -- Transfer Products (Screen Printing Products)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: need help*

for paper, 

T75 - 11X13 -- 1000 Sheets is about $ 149 cnd. also comes in 25x38
ST88 - 12.5X12.5 - (cold peel paper I think) 1000 sheets about $ 75 CND.

Ink companies will give you some of the info you need to get started/testing etc. Everyone does it different....their own way type thing.


----------



## mike13 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks big help so far if there is anything else let me know thanks again


----------



## sanmarcos (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello. I'm a newborn here in these forums but have been selling my own shirts since obtaining a degree in higher edumecation in the late nineties. 

We've been fortunate enough to have good friends who own sp shops that have printed a lot of our local store based items over the years and we also share a machine in a co-op with a 4 color press and things are just not moving fast enough to fill our needs anymore, and we want to set all our own margins from the ground up and be in total control. 

I'm thankful for the growth & figured it's beyond the time to go ahead and invest in some new machinery. A 6 color press is definitely what I'm thinking, but what I want to know is what are your feelings on manual vs. semi-auto. I'm looking to spend $1500 to $3000 atm. I know that's not a high range but I'm also trying to secure a new warehouse atm as well.

Thanks for any and all feedback!!!


----------

